# Algae Problem - Need Help ...



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Both my two tanks are having algae problem now (the 2nd tank is actually still in cycling after two weeks).

The 1st tank is a Fluval Spec V, 1.5 month old. It uses a desk lamp with a 20W CFL bulb (I don't know the kelvin#, but it says it's for plant). Everything else is stock. The light is on for about 8 hours a day, and I reduced it to 7 hours in the past few days after the noticeable algae issue. The parameters (last night) are: pH 7.2, ammonia 0.25, nitrite 0, nitrate 10 to 20, GH 120, KH 60. GH/KH is tested with test strip and the rest is with liquid master test kit. It hosts 7 neon tetras and 1 shrimp (yes, I lost sight on one tetra and 5 shrimps and they were presumably dead). I don't know what type of algae it is, and please notice leafs on the ludwigia. No CO2, no ferts. I took the bio media from this tank two weeks ago to seed the 2nd one, and I put in a new bio media bag in it.



















The 2nd tank is a 10G, with two 9W 6500K CFL, about two weeks old, still cycling. I first put in fish food, and after I bought the Old Country ammonia, I accidentally put two much in it, and nitrite/nitrate was rocket high, and they just never fell back to zero. I am basically do a w/c every one or two days. The parameters last night: pH 7.6, ammonia 0.15 (slightly lighter than 0.25), nitrite 1, nitrate 20, GH 160, KH 80. It uses a sponge filter (with a power head). Planted, no fish or shrimp, but I do find several very small snails in it. The light was on 9 hours a day before, when I notice the green line like algae, I reduced the light to 8 hours. And two or three days ago, one of the bulb was burnt so the tank was with only one bulb. Then I bought two philips 13W 6500K CFL and replaced both. Other than the algae, I also noticed those dark spots on the rotala rotundifolia. This tank was on DIY CO2 for two days.



















Last night, I put the two tanks together, and hooked both of them to my DIY CO2. I also cut the light to 6 hours a day. I also add another Aqueon HOB filter (no media) to the 2nd tank, to increase the circulation.

What else should I do? Please help! I have to save the two tanks, otherwise there won't be any tanks for me.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Try adding Excel... That helps a lot IMO.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

seems like its just the new tank algae still and you just have to wait it out, excel might help.


----------

